# Riding with a DSLR camera?



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

Arby? EmbeeWan?

Looking for tips 'n advice on toting around a DSLR on rides. My new friend Mr. Nikon D200 wants to ride along and I'm looking for the most minimalist way to do so. I have messenger bags but that's a little overkill for longer road rides.

Wondering if there's any belt-type pouches big enough that don't interfere with pedaling.


cheers~
HW


----------



## dewaday (Jul 26, 2006)

How about something like a Carradice Barley?
http://www.wallbike.com/carradice/barley.html

Get a lens wrap big enough to contain the whole camera, and I think you'd be pretty set.
Maybe their uplift bracket for easy disconnect?
http://www.wallbike.com/carradice/uplift.html


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

thanks but I think I'd want it on my body for the natural suspension. I'd be afraid of trashing it on the back of a rigid frame. It would take lots of foam otherwise...


----------



## Kalrog (Aug 17, 2006)

I assume you are not thinking about carrying extra lenses at this point - just the body and the single lens attached to it at the time? What type of a riding position are you in and how much protection do you want for the camera? Because you could go as lightweight as just a strap slung across your body. That would keep it out of the way and still right at hand for when you might want to take a picture. Moving up from there you could go for a tiny camera bag like http://precision-camera.com/product/KTC54 or http://precision-camera.com/product/1986510 Most of those can be either belt mounted or shoulder strap mounted (with it slung across the body being fairly stable).

A system like this might be perfect for you http://precision-camera.com/product/1951110

We have one similar to this http://precision-camera.com/product/3403010 and have had great luck with it - but it is NOT minimalistic. It is very well protected though...

About the links... I really like that store, but it isn't the least expensive place to get anything. Great service and that is where I bought my DSLR camera (Olympus 510), but you can probably find the same thing cheaper other places.


----------



## LuisBe (Aug 25, 2007)

I really like my Lowepro Orion Trekker II Camera Pack. Here's the link at REI.com http://www.rei.com/product/736932
The camera storage is in the bottom half with a lot of usable space above for lunch, tools, a shell and what ever. I am able to carry my DSLR, a few lenses and other camera gear in the bottom part. I commute with a pack every day, so I didn't need to get used to wearing this pack. It's pretty comfortable.


----------



## IcemanYVR (Jul 27, 2006)

I'm looking for a way to carry a D80 and one lens attached on the handlebars. Hopefully this thread will provide some good ideas.

I keep my D200's for work, and don't wan't to take something quite so heavy on a ride so I am thinking of buyin a D80 and an 18-70 or 18-135mm lens just for cycling.


----------



## StageHand (Dec 27, 2002)

I'd be inclined to find an appropriately sized waist/hip/lumbar/fanny pack that has padding in it, then add a layer of padding at the bottom, or some other method that would keep the camera from bouncing around too much.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

Hollywood said:


> Arby? EmbeeWan?
> 
> Looking for tips 'n advice on toting around a DSLR on rides. My new friend Mr. Nikon D200 wants to ride along and I'm looking for the most minimalist way to do so. I have messenger bags but that's a little overkill for longer road rides.
> 
> ...


Get a mac


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

Bocephus Jones II said:


> Get a mac


I did, Britney. That was the other half of my consumerism spree last weekend.

wish I woulda had it with me on my ride to the coast today (the camera not the Mac). Beautiful day out. Spotted not one but two Bugatti supercars, worth $1 mil + each. Are they commonplace now? One was at a Shell station filling up. Sheesh.

thanks for the tips y'all...I'll check the links. This one looks pretty good. As for the shoulder harness contraption? uh, no.


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

Ortlieb makes handlebar bags with camera inserts.

I've been stashing my D70 in a Carradice Barley and it's been fine.


----------



## dewaday (Jul 26, 2006)

Hollywood said:


> thanks but I think I'd want it on my body for the natural suspension. I'd be afraid of trashing it on the back of a rigid frame. It would take lots of foam otherwise...



IMHO, your being a little over paranoid. DSLR's are pretty tough. I carry a D2X in a rack trunk bag with dense foam on the bottom, and cloth stuffed around to take up air gaps. It's been on road rides, rail trails, limestone canal paths, etc. My day job has been abusing cameras for 25 years, and a little road vibration is nothing.

I think you'll get tired of it around your body real fast, and seriously doubt your providing much better protection. It's like a brand new bike, the first scratch is the toughest.
My .02


----------



## Chain (Dec 28, 2006)

The Aqua Zoom and AquaZoom plus might work with an additional strap fixed to the bottom two D-rings to hold it to your body.
http://www.ortliebusa.com/cartgenie/prodList.asp?scat=8


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

*I rope it and drag it!*




Hollywood said:


> Arby? EmbeeWan?
> 
> Looking for tips 'n advice on toting around a DSLR on rides. My new friend Mr. Nikon D200 wants to ride along and I'm looking for the most minimalist way to do so. I have messenger bags but that's a little overkill for longer road rides.
> 
> ...


Actually I never do long rides with the good stuff. When I want to take good shots the bicycle is just transportation and I either have all my gear in the BOB or a very nice camera backpack. 

When I am taking pix of a bike ride I use the p-n-s.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 20, 2007)

I know you wanted "body suspension", but I really like carrying my camera (OM2, usually with one lens on the body and two more in the bag) in a handlebar bag because it`s so easy to get at when I want it. I`ve also used a knapsack and don`t like it because it`s a pain to unshoulder, flip around, unzip, separate the straps from whatever they`re tangled up on... By the time I have the viewfinder to my eye, the shot is gone. The link for the suspender-looking thing looks like a good idea to me too as long as it doesn`t bug you too much to be strapped around while you`re trying to pedal.


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

that was another thing my friend said i needed to bring on the trip (see my post about are my 16 spoke rims ok?)...

she said to get a bag that mounts on the handle bars.

she's loco.


----------



## FrontRanger (May 19, 2004)

bas said:


> that was another thing my friend said i needed to bring on the trip (see my post about are my 16 spoke rims ok?)...
> 
> she said to get a bag that mounts on the handle bars.
> 
> she's loco.


but is she hot? if so it might be worth it.


----------



## ispoke (Feb 28, 2005)

*toploader better for hiking*



Hollywood said:


> ...This one looks pretty good. As for the shoulder harness contraption? uh, no.


I have an inexpensive knockoff of the Lowe Toploader. Got it on Overstock for about $30 a few years ago. It's GREAT for hiking, either on a waist band or with its harness (just some webbing, not all gonzo like the Lowe). But I think the toploader would be awkward to use cycling, unless you found a way to mount it to your handlebars. Better to just buy an h'bar bag as noted above.

We cycled 2 weeks in France including the Alps during the 2003 TdF. I used a fanny pack with a central pouch just big enough for my Nikon film SLR and a think jacket (doubles as camera padding). That was fine and I'd do it again. But we were only doing about 30-40 miles a day. The fanny pack could lead to a lot of chafing around the waist if you're doing a century or something (MB1 care to comment?).

My better half just got a D40 and it's pretty nice. I wouldn't mind getting a used/refurb D200 but even those are pricey. How do you like yours?


----------



## baxter (Jun 27, 2004)

Hollywood said:


> Arby? EmbeeWan?
> 
> Looking for tips 'n advice on toting around a DSLR on rides. My new friend Mr. Nikon D200 wants to ride along and I'm looking for the most minimalist way to do so. I have messenger bags but that's a little overkill for longer road rides.
> 
> ...



LowePro Photo runner 

http://www.lowepro.com/Products/Beltpacks/classic/Photo_Runner.aspx









I've got one that i'm not using anymore if you want it


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

baxter said:


> I've got one that i'm not using anymore if you want it


love to! thanks so much for the offer. PM sent.


----------



## wayneanneli (Jul 8, 2004)

I agree with MB. I usually just take my P&S Canon PowerShot G3, which is ancient by today's standards, on rides. The D200 is just so heavy and I don't have a rack on my Moots.


----------



## JoeDaddio (Sep 3, 2005)

I was REALLY hoping that I'd get to see pictures of you with the shoulder harness. That would have made my month.




joe


----------



## scottyperkins (Jun 18, 2007)

There's this, as well. Mountainsmith stuff lasts forever. I have a lumbar pack that hasn't lost so much as a stitch in 15 years.


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

wayneanneli said:


> I agree with MB. I usually just take my P&S Canon PowerShot G3, which is ancient by today's standards, on rides. The D200 is just so heavy and I don't have a rack on my Moots.


I have a PowerShot G5 now and I think _that's_ too heavy to ride with, at least in a jersey pocket. So I'm looking at either extreme; packing a SLR or investing in a much smaller, lighter P&S. I rode with a guy who had the Panasonic Lumix with the 16:9 LCD screen. Wow that thing is nice!


----------



## bburgbiker (Apr 7, 2003)

I have the Mountainsmith Aurora II that scottyperkins mentioned. Like all Mountainsmith stuff the quality is great. I have the medium and it can fit my D40 with 18-55mm lens attached and a 55-200mm lens with plenty of room to spare. I like the way it sits on my lower back while I ride and since it has a shoulder strap it's great for times when you're not actually riding a bike.


----------



## threesportsinone (Mar 27, 2007)

Mountainsmith bags are as nice as it gets IMO. Its nice not to have to worry about your camera if the sky decides to open up in the middle of your ride, nice protection too. They also have belt straps so that it doesn't swing around while riding. Something like this:


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

threesportsinone said:


>


Where's the LCD on that camera? :wink:


----------



## fishman473 (Aug 2, 2004)

I have tried to use handlebar bags and rack trucks as camera carries, never again. If I had to I would go with the rack bag since it seemed to get a little less vibration and shock back there. So Hollywood, I think you are on the right track.

I carry my camera in two ways, one is that I stuff it in my rather large camelback (Deuter Exp 8) when I really want to be sure it's safe. Otherwise I will simply throw it over my shoulder and use the waist strap I have devised for my camera to keep it secure next to me. The latter method is only for short or easy rides because otherwise I would worry about sweat build up.

Most of the time if I plan on taking photos on a ride I will just bring along my waterproof P&S camera (Pentax OptioWP), and not worry about ruining the nice SLR.


----------



## GirchyGirchy (Feb 12, 2004)

MB1 said:


> When I want to take good shots the bicycle is just transportation and I either have all my gear in the BOB or a very nice camera backpack.


Yeah, like all of your other pictures are bad. Sheesh!


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

*Paging: Baxter*



baxter said:


> I've got one that i'm not using anymore if you want it


offer still stand? I tried to PM you but no response.

I'll try one of the body-mount versions first and see how it goes. Eventually I'll get a smaller P&S that slips into a pocket nicely.

I plan on using the DSLR on destination rides with photography in mind; the beach, downtown, etc. I don't want to always just lug it around.

thanks all~


----------



## Infini (Apr 21, 2003)

Old thread, but for folks looking for a camera bag to use on the bike, consider the Lowepro Slingshot 100

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/392367-REG/Lowepro_34736_SlingShot_100_AW_Bag.html


I'm thinking about buying one myself. (Was looking for recommendations on here to see if I could find anything better)


----------



## Infini (Apr 21, 2003)

I did end up buying a Lowepro Slingslot 100.... 

It is fast and easy to access the camera.. Easy to turn the bag around and get it out...

While it is probably as or more comfortable than most any camera bag, and most in this thread (though I haven't used any others mentioned here), I do find it a little uncomfortable... I generally end up having it strapped pretty tight so that it stays in the position I like it,.. and the tightness bothers me... It also feels like it is a bit too thick,.. that it sticks further off your back than I would like... I still have and use it, but I might consider trying other things... 

For comparison, I have a chrome messenger bag (Maybe the smallest size or just one up). The chrome is definitely more comfortable on your back and riding.. If used to carry a camera, the Chrome will be a little harder to get it out,.. and would take having something else inside it to hold the camera so it's not going all over the place....


----------



## K-Zero (Feb 7, 2004)

*Domke Protective Wrap*

I know this thread is pretty old, but I figured I would offer my 2 cents. I recently bought a DSLR as well...and after trying all kinds of camera-specific bags I settled on simply protecting the camera with Domke Protective Wrap.








This stuff is great because it's infinitely adjustable to fit your camera just right, and it can turn any bag into a camera bag. I use it with my camelbaks and messenger bags and they work great. During wet weather I can add additional protection by placing the wrapped-up camera inside water-sealed dry bag.

K-Zero


----------



## RedRex (Oct 24, 2004)

I carry cameras for a living. Big ones, little ones, mostly huge ones.

I would only carry an "expensive" camera like the one you've mentioned between the handlebars for protection. I WOULD NOT carry it across my back or waist. One crash and it's toast, and it wouldn't have to be a serious crash.

I would rig up a solid handlebar bag first, preferably a handlebar bag with one big open compartment.

Then I would go to a craft store and buy a big block of foam, or from a dumpster at an electronics store. I would cut a foam insert to match the camera body, and slip your camera in and out while riding.

Being able to grab a camera quickly is a top priority. I would like this method.

Currently I carry a Canon Elph in a Bento Box (behind the stem). I've cut hard plastic rectangles to line the inside of the Bento Box, backed with some thin foam. I can grab it easily while riding. My Rebel stays in a rear pannier, however. I can, and do, grab the Elph out of the Bento Box while riding. It works pretty well.

A beefy, large, rectangular handlebar bag with one flip-over lid. A big block of foam. Pretty sure you could dump it and at least have a pretty good shot of using your camera another day.


----------



## meat tooth paste (Oct 6, 2004)

Yo Hollywood!

As a pro, here's my tips:

If you are simply just transporting it from A to B, remove lens from body and get those neoprene "wraps" and just toss it in your messenger bag.

If you want to carry it around to stop and shoot while riding, get a nice Tamrac diagonal sling style back pack. You can easily sling it forward to grab the camera and shoot when you see something (or someone) good. 
Of course if you eat it and land on your back, then your camera might be toast. 

Try to keep your setup small and minimal. A D200 combined with a small prime lens is a sweet setup. Nikon made a series of manual focus lenses called the Series E back in the early 80's. The 50mm 1.8 and 28mm 2.8 Series E lenses are very compact.

Rear rack bags work well too. Topeak makes a nice series that is somewhat padded and has a quick release on and off the matching rear rack. Makes it quick removal when commuting.


----------

